# Sin Cara is going to be huge!



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yes, this is coming from the same guy that didn't know who the hell he was, and hadn't seen him high fly even once before tonight.

His entrance to his attack came off really well and the crowd seemed to love it and I actually got goosebumps believe it or not, and I've never had goosebumps for a debuting star, never.

He has gotten me excited, and judging from the crowd reaction and who he attacked, he will be a huge star.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

He seems to be in total control when flying just hope he doesn't get hurt because someone won't know how to take his moves or protect him.


----------



## GNasTyx (Feb 16, 2011)

he botched the shit out of his entrance though when he attempted the jump over the ropes but its a simple mistake not everyone dives clean over the ropes so even with that little mess up it still looked amazing i cant wait to see more from him


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

So. Cool.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

I know! This dude is pretty damn good. I love his mask.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

nice way to start, i loved the crowd reaction:

"wtfwhoishe..omgWTFOHMANTHAT'SAWESOME!!!"


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Who gives a shit if he botched his entrance....some people are never happy.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Nope


----------



## cvspartan (Apr 4, 2011)

It's like combining Evan Bourne, Rey Mysterio, and John Morrison


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

HE'S MINE! STAY AWAY! MINE!


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

Man I wanted him to beat up Rey


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

It was a very small botch that was barely noticible


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

His jump was beautiful, sheamus and him are gonna have a great feud. Book it.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

metty31 said:


> Who gives a shit if he botched his entrance....some people are never happy.


This. Some people acting like he completely fell on his ass when he dived into the ring, he immediately gained composure of himself and got to his feet.

Am I the only one who thinks Sin Cara music is actually greater then him? 

That is one of the most epic themes I've ever heard in the WWE.


----------



## DonFalcon (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't wait to see him in action. He's already turning into one of my favorite "entertainers"(as the WWE would call it)...

I could see a Cara vs. Mysterio match at next year's Wrestlemania. As of now, it looks like Cara will feud with Sheamus, but I'm excited for him overall...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL wait ppl actually care that he wasn't able to perfectly jump that high into the ring? 

WOW!!!


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

A spot monkey who can't work a match or tell a story. I'm going to hate him.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

bigfatass said:


> Did Sin Cara botch his entrance for his debut?


Isn't that Avatar of yours a little revealing?


----------



## Prince King (Jan 31, 2011)

Sin cara is going to be amazing your right. I'm pumped.

Also Rey vs Cara at Mania. Book it


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Anyone know his height? He looked like he had some good size for a highflyer.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL wait ppl actually care that he wasn't able to perfectly jump that high into the ring?
> 
> WOW!!!


Yep. Apparently it was a monster botch too.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> It was a very small botch that was barely noticible


Obviously it's not barely noticeable because everyone is noticing it. He still recovered nicely, though, it wasn't like a full on trip or anything. 

Glad to see that he's gonna whoop Sheamus's ass, I was worried that they might have Punk put him over but Sheamus was always a pretty likely first target. Better him than anyone good.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Prince King said:


> Sin cara is going to be amazing your right. I'm pumped.
> 
> Also Rey vs Cara at Mania. Book it


I really hope we see it before next year, maybe say SummerSlam.

I can really see Rey/Cara being a memorable feud along the lines of Rey's past feuds with Eddie and Angle.

The only thing that's killing me inside is the potential it could have if Sin Cara spoke English, nonetheless it will be good.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

As soon as he tagged the rope with his foot I said to myself "That's the only thing the IWC is going to pay attention to." Sure enough, it's all over the forums like he's the next Shockmaster. It was barely even noteworthy. It's especially funny because most people would have fallen flat on their face if they got hung up during a dive like that, whereas Sin Cara recovered in mid air.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't get why they're feuding him with a big man that wont sell his moves 100%.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

nate_h said:


> I don't get why they're feuding him with a big man that wont sell his moves 100%.


Same reason Rey feuded with the top dogs in the past.

I don't even see Sin Cara as that small of a guy like some people build him as, he looked like a legit 5'9+ guy.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Sheamus will sell his moves just fine and his experience with Morrison proves that. His theme is great and I like his serious attitude but I really want to see him have a match.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

nate_h said:


> I don't get why they're feuding him with a big man that wont sell his moves 100%.


If WWE is smart, they will have DB involved somehow. Bryan has worked AAA Mexico and has wrestled Jack Evans (Pretty much the white Sin Cara), so there is no doubt Bryan and him could have amazing matches together... Thing is WWE don't care about wrestling or anything, so it won't happen.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

The point I'm getting at is that when Sin Cara hit the Hurricanrana (think it was that), Sheamus didn't come out of it that well..it just looked a bit odd.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

He looks really good, well excited to see what happens with him. Surely this could be the best chance for WWE to bring back the cruiserweight championship? But we all know that won't happen. Never got why they got rid of it in the first place.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

i dont see Sin Cara feuding with Sheamus he is probably going to interfere in heels matches helping out the faces showing off his moves to them to send everyone a message that he has arrived maybe next month he will debut in the ring officially


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

I can't fucking wait until everyone turns on him when he is booked like Mysterio in a few years.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

olympiadewash said:


> A spot monkey who can't work a match or tell a story. I'm going to hate him.


You've never actually seen a full match of his, have you? I really do hate part of the IWC sometimes.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

olympiadewash said:


> A spot monkey who can't work a match or tell a story. I'm going to hate him.


GTFO!


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Very excited about Sin Cara....He realy does seem like a larger than life superhero... ANd he's much taller than rey which makes him more believable for everyone...but rey DID pave the way... 'mad' respect to both of them


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I am very hyped to see how he can wrestle in a WWE style.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I liked his entrance too and can't wait to see his 1st match but I have a feeling that the casuals watching were thinking "Oh that's a nice new mask Rey Mysterio is wearing."


----------



## lielie (Dec 10, 2009)

The King of Blaze said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Sin Cara music is actually greater then him?
> 
> That is one of the most epic themes I've ever heard in the WWE.


His theme is actually very similar to his Mistico theme.Sorta like a churchs saint song or something along those lines.



GNasTyx said:


> he botched the shit out of his entrance though when he attempted the jump over the ropes but its a simple mistake not everyone dives clean over the ropes so even with that little mess up it still looked amazing i cant wait to see more from him


It's lucha 101 to move as fast as you can.No regular human being is gonna land perfectly at that speed every time. I know your probably use to Rey's pace but he has knee problems. Sin Cara is younger and at another level.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Pretty excited about him, not gonna lie.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

The best bit is that he looks like a legit high-flying heavyweight  so he can cover the lower weight divisions as well has the heavyweights  now lets see this crazy little bitch flying everywhere!!!!


----------



## SabukuDragon (Feb 8, 2004)

Flying around at his size, Sin Cara reminds me of The Cobra. Google that, minions, Takano is one bad mo'fo. It would be cool to see Sin Cara kind of adopt Beefcake's 91 ninja dude persona - running in on the heels and attacking.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I really worry about the botch rate that Sin Cara matches will produce

and thats not even because of him, but because certain opponents wont be able to keep up


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing him in a full match.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Mexico's excitement...the Spanish announce team rejoices!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I am sure DB will be apart of this feud as well, but Sheamus is a great talent, and perfect for this feud for sure.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I really don't like his colors, but yeah that segment was awesome. His moves were awesome. I also can't wait until he's booked like Mysterio and the IWC hates him for illogical and nonfactual reasons.


----------



## lielie (Dec 10, 2009)

metty31 said:


> Mexico's excitement...the Spanish announce team rejoices!


Thats interesting didn't knew Mexico used there own commentators rather than the WWE's Spanish commentators (who just translate what Cole,Lawler say)


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah his colors seem real idk girly somethin laycool would wear

I'd prefer black and silver, black and gold or Mexican red, green and white


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah he's a regular Kaval, but with more ethnicity.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone see Sin Cara ever holding the WWE Title? WHC? Will he ever go on the mic?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

LariatSavage said:


> Does anyone see Sin Cara ever holding the WWE Title? WHC? Will he ever go on the mic?


To Early to tell, I say yes 

Think about it WM 29 Mexico city Rey Mysterio VS Sin Cara For the WHC

The Buy rates from Mexico would be bigger then from the US i guarantee it


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (Jan 12, 2011)

LariatSavage said:


> Does anyone see Sin Cara ever holding the WWE Title? WHC? Will he ever go on the mic?


Probably the WHC more so then the WWE title as for on the mic peep how he pointed to the ring and at the end when he held his hands together and bowed he will be a slient assassin no promos no talk back and forth at least til he learns but I really like his character I just hope they dont book him as like he invincible we already have Cena and Orton for that


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll give it about a month before people start hating him and calling him a spot monkey.


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2009)

interesting debut, i was hoping he'd hit his finisher but that will come. lol @ the botch, i just hope he doesnt frequent those during his regular matches. i know it was a trampoline so thats bound to happen, especially on a debut.


----------



## lielie (Dec 10, 2009)

Theproof said:


> I'll give it about a month before people start hating him and calling him a spot monkey.


Believe it or not there is psychology in lucha libre. Wrestling fans not familiar with lucha just call any high flyer a "spot monkey" Wrestlers in Mexico learn mat wrestling/greco roman wresting before they learn all the dives stuff. Some US indie wrestlers do give the high flying style a bad rep when all they know is the spots and no mat skills.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Sin Cara was impressive in his debut segment. The dude is pretty buff for a small guy too the sky is the ceiling for him. I hope he will do well on RAW.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

merchandiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssee is gonna sell through the rooof kids are gonna go berserk


----------



## GNasTyx (Feb 16, 2011)

*Sin Cara Debut Theme*

Anyone know where i can buy or download the theme Sin Cara used for his debut last night on raw? It was very epic i must have it but i can not seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Dude...he was awesome. His entrance was awesome. His moves were awesome. His pointing was awesome


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Good to see Mistico finally debut in WWE. Sin Cara will be big in WWE.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

That crossbody literally made my jaw drop! Great debut. Fucking awesome theme too.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

So far Sin Cara looks impressive. 

It all depends on Vince how huge he *wants* him to become.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

how does he see in that mask? srsly, i look up close theres nothing except gold. covering his eyes.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

He's my new favorite already, don't care if he can't talk hes "WRESTLING" skills will make up for that.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

His moves were nice to see, but I don't like his outfit/mask (but that's because I'm not a fan of the masks). I want to see more of him, before i can tell I like this guy.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

olympiadewash said:


> Bryan has worked AAA Mexico and has wrestled *Jack Evans (Pretty much the white Sin Cara)*


What the hell is this madness.


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

I don't think I've ever come across anyone so... calm and smooth when it comes to in-ring high flying ability. He should do very well.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

He looked great, hope he does well.

Although it looks like he'll be winning the US Title sometime soon, and after that...who knows how far he'll fall down the card. Nice to see them not rushing into putting him into the main event though.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm excited but there is no doubt people will turn on him in the near future(once he starts beating guys like Punk and bigger guys like Sheamus of course).


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

its177 said:


> I'm excited but there is no doubt people will turn on him in the near future(once he starts beating guys like Punk and bigger guys like Sheamus of course).


ugh ya. wwe has had a bad habit of either pushing guys too fast or booking them so weak that no one takes them serious when they are pushed. the most i can see for sin cara is whc like rey. i'm not gonna get my hopes up though. i've only seem a few of his matches but from what i've seen it's been impressive. wwe just normally doesn't push guys with that style/size to the main event. wwe needs to book their lower tier titles better. cruisers could have a great program between tyson kidd, bourne, rey, sin cara (no lo-ki :no. the thing with cruisers is you could book short matches and it would still be fine. the change of pace would give the show some fresh air. maybe they don't do this because of injury risk but i can only dream.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Will be interesting to see him in the WWE formula type of matches his entrance was great though couldnt believe what i saw at first.


----------



## esennei (Dec 31, 2010)

He's tiny.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

WWE: Homepage > Inside WWE > News > Who is Sin Cara?
24 Feb 2011 ... SIN CARA *Height: 5'7"* Weight: 175 lbs. From: Mexico City, Mexico. One of the most popular and respected performers on the world stage.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

lielie said:


> Thats interesting didn't knew Mexico used there own commentators rather than the WWE's Spanish commentators (who just translate what Cole,Lawler say)


oh man... the mexican spanish announcers... they're the equivalent of having 2 michael coles... (and 3 on smackdown(another tv station has smackdown)) these guys try to announce as if THEY were part of the storylines (the smackdown guys even add the "live" tagline in their broadcast, and NEVER shut up)


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

So how long till the complaints about him beating bigger people?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

He's like a younger, less fat version of Rey with a better move-set and no shitty tattoos.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

Rated R™;9539481 said:


> Sin Cara is going to be huge!


You're a bit late, captain.


----------



## Cailet (Mar 14, 2010)

doughboy123 said:


> how does he see in that mask? srsly, i look up close theres nothing except gold. covering his eyes.


Look closer, it's perforated. He probably can't see too much detail/distance he'll be like a short-sighted person with their glasses off but that's plenty good enough to work in a 20x20 ring.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been waiting for this. I like how they included it in the Sheamus/Bryan match. Both my mark out moments in the same segment. I can't believe people are calling his leap over the top a 'botch'. I saw it too but it was still impressive, he jumped over the top rope from the floor...wow. Sheamus is a good place to start, a hard worker, he'll help sell Cara.
Loved the way the crowd reacted. You could tell a lot of them had no idea who he was but were obviously impressed.

Those who haven't seen Mistico wrestle/feud. If your looking, check out his Mask vs Hair match against ***** Casas, his series of matches against Averno for the Middleweight Title, great stuff, and his recent feud against Volodor Jr. produced a number of really good matches.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

The mystery surrounding him is whats gonna intigue people...I think he'll be a character that wont speak at first...Not even in mexican...When he was standing on the ramp and just pointing at Sheamus, he just oozed charisma from not really doing anything...From everything he didnt do, just simply down the mask, the manarisms and obviously the stuff he did in the ring got him a great response from the crowd on his first night. 

He'll get over huge no problem.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

SOSheamus said:


> The mystery surrounding him is whats gonna intigue people...I think he'll be a character that wont speak at first...Not even in mexican...When he was standing on the ramp and just pointing at Sheamus, he just oozed charisma from not really doing anything...From everything he didnt do, just simply down the mask, the manarisms and obviously the stuff he did in the ring got him a great response from the crowd on his first night.
> 
> He'll get over huge no problem.


knowing WWE they'll probably dub his voice and make him sound like chavo


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

He's like a damn ninja or something.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I wouldn't even say it was that bad of a botch, if it was a bad botch he'd have gone flying right on his face. I don't know how else he could have landed than how he actually did tbh.

Didn't think his debut would have excited me how it did though


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Smoogle said:


> knowing WWE they'll probably dub his voice and make him sound like chavo


Ole Anderson is clearly the only choice.






"You've ruled the world long enough Sheamus. Come on, you want a piece of me?"


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

he's going to have some absolutely amazing matches


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Feud him with bryan, Sheamus, ziggler and JoMo, all of those lot around the US championship would be fantastic and you have a decent heel/face mix.

He has to be a certain entrant into MITB surely?


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

I was totally marking out when he debuted. As a guy who has been his fan since 2006, wanted him to go to WWE since 2006, and now seeing him debut in the WWE in such an awesome way was something really cool for me to see. Even though he botched his entrance lol, he still looked great. I love the cross body he does. He perfects it like no other. And he is the best high flier in the world today, and honestly maybe of all time. He has such a bright future ahead of him


----------



## thatdambgood (Jun 17, 2005)

That was pretty sweet, and that theme, I want,looked very smooth and his entrance was hardly a botch, he landed how he was supposed to. I'm enjoying this so far, but anyone wanna guess how long before the IWC starts hating him for illogical and idiotic reasons that only make sense to those with few braincells, examples include, "He cant have matches against guys bigger than him! LOL WWE!", "He on steroids!" or, one i'm sure i'll eventually hear..."His mask is too sparkly." .I give it 3 months.


----------



## xShad0wBull3tZx (Jul 29, 2010)

To be honest I don't care if he botched the entrance bit, it must have been six foot or more from the ground area. I hope him and Sheamus feud, should be some quality matches. He is going to be huge.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

He can't speak english. He has zero mic skills!n how the hell is he going to fued with anyone?! He would never be able to respond to anything. If he tried to speak, the crowd would just say "what" over and over


----------



## PrinceAmongLions (Mar 31, 2011)

He made a "botch" look damned impressive. I can't really complain at a little mishap when no one else on the roster can actually do that. Plus he looked good, and it was a great debut. The crowd went from confusion to cheering in a matter of seconds. He's gonna be a star, no doubt.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah he botched, but he got over it very quickly and made the save easily. Even if he did use a trampoline, it was a still hard thing to enter like that. I don't he'll ever talk.


----------



## zzap (Aug 21, 2004)

He had a very impressive debut, a future star in WWE no doubt.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

I foresee a Sin Cara/Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus/?? tag team match in the near future.


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

I do see him being a huge star, he one the biggest draws in pro-wrestling next to Cena.

His debut was very good and received a good crowd reaction and i loved his entrance. He will get over quickly just Rey Mysterio did back in 2002.

I really hope WWE pulls the trigger by having him face Rey Mysterio at Wrestlemania 28 coz that is a dream match and people would pay money to see this and it would a lot attention to the Latino audence.


----------



## Cailet (Mar 14, 2010)

Isuzu said:


> He can't speak english. He has zero mic skills!n how the hell is he going to fued with anyone?! He would never be able to respond to anything. If he tried to speak, the crowd would just say "what" over and over


You never hear of a silent promo? It wouldn't be easy to make that the basis of a character but it would work done right.

All he needs to do is variations on what he did on Raw last night. Granted he'll need someone who can work the mic to build heat for him to work with but that's a given, as Daniel Bryan has proven against the Miz in his initial push and afterwards in the doldrums it takes two to make a feud and those two need to cover each other's weakness.

I can see him finding himself facing Punk or Swagger in the near future. Both of them can work the mic and keep up with him in the ring.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

This was my first time seeing Sin Cara in action and I was impressed. I loved his presence, his theme, just the overall feel of they guy. I'm excited to see what they're going to do with him.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

Possibly.
It's a bit early to say though. We'll see in 3+ months.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

He should get a manager to talk for him instead of doing his promo's on his own.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I think he has the ability to be pretty big. It all depends on if he can work the WWE style successfully, and if he can overcome not speaking English. The first point I'm fairly confident he can overcome. The second is a bit more of a concern. They can get around the mic work part of it if they just book him as the mysterious warrior type who never talks, but I wonder how it will effect him not being able to actively communicate in the ring. We'll see.

One thing's for sure. WWE will give him a chance. I'm sure they can invision Sin Cara masks and arm bands flying off the shelves as we speak.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

He has the skills to be big, but im pessimistic about it

I feel creative will drop the ball and won't use him correctly

I hope i'm wrong


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2009)

the masks are already for sale at wweshop haha..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like the way they are presenting him so far and I like that they didn't have him go through FCW first. Let him be what made him work. Let him be what got him the damn job in the first place. 

Part of what they did wrong with Danielson was that they acted like he didn't belong there and what he did on the Indy scene didn't matter because "he's not a superstar yet" or something like that. Here, WWE is presenting Sin Cara/Mistico like "YES! We got this guy & we are proud!" much like a Football team would if they got a hot rookie who had a successful college career. 

Its so far so good with Sin Cara!


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

TripleG said:


> I like the way they are presenting him so far and I like that they didn't have him go through FCW first. Let him be what made him work. Let him be what got him the damn job in the first place.
> 
> Part of what they did wrong with Danielson was that they acted like he didn't belong there and what he did on the Indy scene didn't matter because "he's not a superstar yet" or something like that. Here, WWE is presenting Sin Cara/Mistico like "YES! We got this guy & we are proud!" much like a Football team would if they got a hot rookie who had a successful college career.
> 
> Its so far so good with Sin Cara!


Yeah, it's one of the things they botched huge about Bryan. They should've treated him like he was this big-time signing for the WWE, and instead they treated him like an FCW nobody. If you treat a guy like he's a big deal, people will think he's a big deal. I don't know why WWE seems not to get this. They treat Sin Cara as this huge signing, and people are hyped for him. They treat Bryan like some Indy dork, and people aren't. Simple as that.


----------



## AZtheLegendKiller (Oct 28, 2007)

He looked pretty awesome to me. He's got that excitement and energy about him that can see him perhaps be adaptable with various wrestlers in different matches. I can already see him criss-crossing paths weekly with CM Punk, Morrison, Sheamus etc, a superstar who by the looks of it can get the juices flowing in any match.

Just a bit early to call though, but there's potential. I'd hate to see him get constantly booked as an underdog in his early stages, just have him explode against anyone, anywhere, like we saw with the debut.


----------



## Apollo0813 (Mar 4, 2011)

In ring, the guy is an artist. My concern will of course be with how he handles himself in other aspects. He's learning English now, but do you really think he can pull off a promo? He could have a manager, but I don't see that working as well with a guy like him. I'd love to see him skyrocket in the WWE though. If anything, hopefully we can add some prestige back to the mid-card belts, if he doesn't reach the main event level.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Sin Cara is the truth....Only a matter of time before they unmask him


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2009)

Nut Tree said:


> Sin Cara is the truth....Only a matter of time before they unmask him


never that. wcw already made that mistake with Rey.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sin Cara on Raw.

for those who wanna see his attire, hear his music, watch his moves. he seems a bit nervous for sure when approaching the ring. well good to be cautious anyway, first outing in the big stage. not ez for a small guy to jump that high, as if there is a spring mat.

looks like Kaval in mask to me lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a85SMu_yuNg


----------



## BGS (Mar 1, 2011)

I hope he can show something more than only doing acrobatics tricks. It's great how he does it and he has charisma, but it's not impressive to me.


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2009)

evoked21 said:


> Sin Cara on Raw.
> 
> for those who wanna see his attire, hear his music, watch his moves. he seems a bit nervous for sure when approaching the ring. well good to be cautious anyway, first outing in the big stage. not ez for a small guy to jump that high, as if there is a spring mat.
> 
> ...


Kaval would probably still have a job if he had a mask and did NO talking at all...no one would believe a little wrestler who sounds like Tay Zonday


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The guy is an absolute natural. The crowd went from "Who's this guy?" to "FUCK YEAH THIS GUY RULES!!" I can't wait for him to get in the ring with someone like Punk or Bourne.


----------



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

I was extremely impressed with Cara last night. I knew who he was because of the promo's and when his music hit and I saw him walk out I honestly got chills. His theme is extremely epic. I like that hes kind of silent assassin like. Kind of reminds me of the main character in the video game assassins creed. After his debut I am instantly a fan. Looking forward to seeing him wrestle for years to come.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Well hes pretty good with his flippy spotty moves, but when it comes to a propper fued.....




Wonder how he can see through his mask.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.wweshop.com/item/sin-cara-replica-mask/carsousel2/17-00386

lol already?


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> http://www.wweshop.com/item/sin-cara-replica-mask/carsousel2/17-00386
> 
> lol already?


If anything WWE knows a potential cash cow when they see one.


----------



## Rizzo100 (Feb 22, 2010)

Liked the look of this guy, good to see another mexican high flyer in the E, though from what i have seen he dosent really do much different to other high flyers i have seen. I liked his look and theme and look foward to seeing what he will do. 

The thing that pissed me off about his entrance thought was Cole was being so heel all night, the Cara comes out and hes going crazy for a face, doing this sickly hype building talk.


----------



## xShad0wBull3tZx (Jul 29, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> http://www.wweshop.com/item/sin-cara-replica-mask/carsousel2/17-00386
> 
> lol already?


Yeah I want a get one of them. I really like his mask I think it looks really good. Of course I am n
not going to where it outside of my house or WWE events because that would be stupid lol.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

His theme really adds to the mystique of his character, it's really well done. Hopefully he gets to wrestle Evan Bourne or something next week to showcase his skills.


----------



## SCSA852k (Apr 23, 2005)

Also meant that WWE will be trashing Daniel Bryan to midcard level


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

There's Sin Cara t-shirts too, good shirts for the summer


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Jethro said:


> His theme really adds to the mystique of his character, it's really well done. Hopefully he gets to wrestle Evan Bourne or something next week to showcase his skills.


I much prefer his Ameno theme version,But I agree!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-3slfZ7wEI


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2009)

Rizzo100 said:


> The thing that pissed me off about his entrance thought was Cole was being so heel all night, the Cara comes out and hes going crazy for a face, doing this sickly hype building talk.


yes that irked me too...that was a main concern for me with Cole after Mania...they need to figure that out. i dont mind him playing the heel commentator but they need JR or somebody to balance it out and play the straight card. its just not believable from the Miz panderer.


----------



## matticus (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it would be great if Sin Cara became a vigilante superhero kind of character. 

When someone is getting beaten up in the ring after the match and there's no one else to turn to, he just shows up out of nowhere and kicks ass.

I didn't read the whole 13 pages of this thread but that's my opinion on what they should do with this character. I remember there used to be superheroesque characters back when I used to watch WCW as a kid.

I think Sin Cara will be more than a mid card. I can see him being pushed a lot due to his crazy-awesome moveset (what I've seen from the promo shots before he came in the ring. I don't think I've seen a hurricurana (sp?) when the attacker lands on his feet afterwards. 

If you do not recall Rey Mysterio was a main eventer before for a while. 

Anyways, I would really like to see the superhero angle for Sin Cara.


----------



## bastebotin (Feb 21, 2011)

nate_h said:


> The point I'm getting at is that when Sin Cara hit the Hurricanrana (think it was that), Sheamus didn't come out of it that well..it just looked a bit odd.


Hurracarrana

Very nice movement, is very normal in Mexican Lucha Libre


----------



## bastebotin (Feb 21, 2011)

nWo-Wolfpac said:


> Yeah his colors seem real idk girly somethin laycool would wear
> 
> I'd prefer black and silver, black and gold or Mexican red, green and white



Its a Mexican Power Ranger!!! :shocked::shocked::shocked:

Sin Cara Rules!!!!!!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Didn't read the entire thread so I don't know if this was mentioned or not but did Cole keep calling him Sin Cana or was I just hearing him wrong?


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol you guys are easily impressed i've seen better in lucha libre he's just a taller version of Rey mysterio that's the only reason WWE brought him in so he could capitalize. On Rey mysterio's fan base when the little shit finally retires. Meh im not thrilled about it he botched his entrane did a little rana and pancha dive WOW I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE pffttt :flip


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

How did he botch his entrance??and you expected him to pull out rare moves during this debut attack than surprise people in his first match or so on TV?????


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Louie85TX said:


> How did he botch his entrance??and you expected him to pull out rare moves during this debut attack than surprise people in his first match or so on TV?????


he's a tna guy, don't mind him


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

MR_ALICIA_KIM said:


> Lol you guys are easily impressed i've seen better in lucha libre he's just a taller version of Rey mysterio that's the only reason WWE brought him in so he could capitalize. On Rey mysterio's fan base when the little shit finally retires. Meh im not thrilled about it he botched his entrane did a little rana and pancha dive WOW I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE pffttt :flip





Louie85TX said:


> How did he botch his entrance??and you expected him to pull out rare moves during this debut attack than surprise people in his first match or so on TV?????


Seriously he didn't impress me i could care less he can do a hurricanrana here and there a plancha there or where i just see him being over booked. Over hyped and obviously people are already overrating him so what he's a high flyer. So is John morrison,Evan bourne,Justin gabriel shame they're going to have to take a back seat to this Taller version. Of super man mysterio because he has a mask on like i said i've seen better. He's nothing special just watch when he starts botching up a storm people are going to jump right off his band wagon. :no:


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

MR_ALICIA_KIM said:


> Seriously he didn't impress me i could care less he can do a hurricanrana here and there a plancha there or where i just see him being over booked. Over hyped and obviously people are already overrating him so what he's a high flyer. So is John morrison,Evan bourne,Justin gabriel shame they're going to have to take a back seat to this Taller version. Of super man mysterio because he has a mask on like i said i've seen better. He's nothing special just watch when he starts botching up a storm people are going to jump right off his band wagon. :no:


No, they'll be taking a back seat because he's a million times better and one of the biggest draws in wrestling.

Fuck me this place has it's share of bellends. :no:

He is hugely special.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Mistico was never known as a botcher and so IF there is botches in his matches it will mostly be cause of his opponents!,Mistico is not just a high-flyer But also does technical wrestling!

Your disappointed and not impressed with him already and that's fine But don't be saying he's nothing special and just a taller Mysterio when he's known as much more!,Learn about him before talking sh*t!


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

Dyl said:


> No, they'll be taking a back seat because he's a million times better and one of the biggest draws in wrestling.
> 
> Fuck me this place has it's share of bellends. :no:
> 
> He is hugely special.


How is he a huge draw or better than Gabriel or Bourne? Oh that's right he wears a mask and appeals to the kiddies ok wtf ever dude. Who ever the WWE tells you people to overrate you do it with no resistance.

Alberto del rio ring a bell...BAND WAGON nuff said :cuss:


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Gabriel and Bourne are spot monkeys(which I enjoy too)while Mistico/Sin Cara does technical wrestling too!,It was never just about his mask.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

MR_ALICIA_KIM said:


> Seriously he didn't impress me i could care less he can do a hurricanrana here and there a plancha there or where i just see him being over booked. Over hyped and obviously people are already overrating him so what he's a high flyer. So is John morrison,Evan bourne,Justin gabriel shame they're going to have to take a back seat to this Taller version. Of super man mysterio because he has a mask on like i said i've seen better. He's nothing special just watch when he starts botching up a storm people are going to jump right off his band wagon. :no:


no offense but...

"ohhh he botched his entrance a little!!! THAT GUY IS A DISGRACE HE SHOULD BE FIRED!!!"


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> Mistico was never known as a botcher and so IF there is botches in his matches it will mostly be cause of his opponents!,Mistico is not just a high-flyer But also does technical wrestling!
> 
> Your disappointed and not impressed with him already and that's fine But don't be saying he's nothing special and just a taller Mysterio when he's known as much more!,Learn about him before talking sh*t!


I can say what ever i damn well please i don't get excited because of some jumping bean with a mask on i've never liked mysterio never will. Spot monkeys do nothing for me his matches are going to consist of him doing backflips and such while his opponents have to sell the silly crap.

Who said i was disapointed in order to be disappointed i would need to anticipate his arrival which i wasn't so you my friend need to get over the fact. Not everybody is going to jump on this sin cara band wagon. I can talk all the shit i please don't read my posts it's not that hard. :flip


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

MR_ALICIA_KIM said:


> How is he a huge draw or better than Gabriel or Bourne? Oh that's right he wears a mask and appeals to the kiddies ok wtf ever dude. Who ever the WWE tells you people to overrate you do it with no resistance.
> 
> Alberto del rio ring a bell...BAND WAGON nuff said :cuss:


Do you want to know why people think he is a big draw? Because he is! Literally, besides John Cena, as mistico, he was easily the biggest wrestler internationally.


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

Roler42 said:


> no offense but...
> 
> "ohhh he botched his entrance a little!!! THAT GUY IS A DISGRACE HE SHOULD BE FIRED!!!"


I agree 100% :agree:

You kiddies are butt hurt because im not marking out for this guy lol :flip


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

MR_ALICIA_KIM said:


> I agree 100% :agree:
> 
> You kiddies are butt hurt because im not marking out for this guy lol :flip


lol who's butthurt here? people politely disagreed with you and you are throwing a fit XD


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

MR_ALICIA_KIM said:


> I agree 100% :agree:
> 
> You kiddies are butt hurt because im not marking out for this guy lol :flip


I think they're making the point that they're not overrating him because he wears a mask and 'the WWE told them to', but are rating him because of his 13-year career and the fact that he has been consistently the biggest draw in Mexico and one of the biggest in the world.

But of course, you're likely trolling, and already know that.


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok lets stop this shit right here before an all out iwc war happens i went through this bs on that god awful WWE universe not going through it here.

I don't hate the guy and i don't like the guy not going to change my views about him lets just leave it at that im not telling you people to dislike him. Just gave my opinion and that's it nothing more have fun watching his matches it's your thing do it. Don't jump down my back because im not a fan alright? Ok back to your fandom..im off to another thread :gun:


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

Nobody cares who you mark out for or don't.

When you talk stupid, we point out your mistakes.

Your not much of a wrestling fan if you don't know Sin Caras history and the lucrativeness.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

MR_ALICIA_KIM said:


> Ok lets stop this shit right here before an all out iwc war happens i went through this bs on that god awful WWE universe not going through it here.
> 
> I don't hate the guy and i don't like the guy not going to change my views about him lets just leave it at that im not telling you people to dislike him. Just gave my opinion and that's it nothing more have fun watching his matches it's your thing do it. Don't jump down my back because im not a fan alright? Ok back to your fandom..im off to another thread :gun:


see? it wasn't hard, you can put your opinion without being a little kid about it =)


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Post what you want as you have your opinions,But at least get your info about him right before talking sh*t!

He was a major draw internationally and I could easily see him being a draw near Mysterio level or perhaps even beyond that eventually!,Like Mysterio or not he does draw and this guy will be the perfect replacement!

He may be booked(IF like Mysterio)towards the kiddies,But he does have people of all ages in his fan base!


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

MR_ALICIA_KIM said:


> I agree 100% :agree:
> 
> You kiddies are butt hurt because im not marking out for this guy lol :flip


Using the term 'butthurt' ironically marks you out as not only a "kiddie", but more significantly, a cunt.

Great arguement you're putting up against the fact Mistico is a massive draw in the wrestling world.


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

Roler42 said:


> lol who's butthurt here? people politely disagreed with you and you are throwing a fit XD


Obviously you're upset because i said he's nothing special...How am i throwing a fit?

I'm just responding to each reply accordingly well im over this conversation go back to your fandom now enjoy your sin cara juice


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

MR_ALICIA_KIM said:


> Obviously you're upset because i said he's nothing special...How am i throwing a fit?
> 
> I'm just responding to each reply accordingly well im over this conversation go back to your fandom now enjoy your sin cara juice


there you go throwing a fit again xDDD CALM THE HELL DOWN, if you don't like the guy then move on! let others enjoy him!


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

Wait my one comment garnered this much of a reaction wow lol WWE hello hire me i'll do a better job than Cole. Anywho who are all the people inserting themselves which was a one one debate with me and Alberto del rio. It just got ridiculous oh my god he doesn't like sin cara lets try to make him feel bad? Seriously dude not everyone is going to like him im not the only one most here are just band wagoning. Well im not stop replying to me with the melodramatics I DON'T LIKE SIN CARA NO WAIT I DON'T CARE FOR HIM...Now let it go fpalm


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

MR_ALICIA_KIM said:


> Wait my one comment garnered this much of a reaction wow lol WWE hello hire me i'll do a better job than Cole. Anywho who are all the people inserting themselves which was a one one debate with me and Alberto del rio. It just got ridiculous oh my god he doesn't like sin cara lets try to make him feel bad? Seriously dude not everyone is going to like him im not the only one most here are just band wagoning. Well im not stop replying to me with the melodramatics I DON'T LIKE SIN CARA NO WAIT I DON'T CARE FOR HIM...Now let it go fpalm


oh my god you're comedy gold, RELAX DAMN IT XD you're the one not letting go


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

Roler42 said:


> there you go throwing a fit again xDDD CALM THE HELL DOWN, if you don't like the guy then move on! let others enjoy him!


LMAO what the fuck dude i can give my opinion that's what forums are all about giving your honest opinion about someone. I've read tons of crap about Dolph ziggler,Jack swagger,Alicia fox but i don't get all offensive like you guys are completely over reacting to this sin cara guy.

Now it further cements he's being overrated already not my fault you people can't take others opinions go ahead and enjoy him if im stopping you from ''enjoying'' him. By giving my opinion you my sir have serious issues. Now move along hell most people hate Alicia fox but that doesn't stop me from enjoying her.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

MR_ALICIA_KIM said:


> LMAO what the fuck dude i can give my opinion that's what forums are all about giving your honest opinion about someone. I've read tons of crap about Dolph ziggler,Jack swagger,Alicia fox but i don't get all offensive like you guys are completely over reacting to this sin cara guy.
> 
> Now it further cements he's being overrated already not my fault you people can't take others opinions go ahead and enjoy him if im stopping you from ''enjoying'' him. By giving my opinion you my sir have serious issues. Now move along hell most people hate Alicia fox but that doesn't stop me from enjoying her.


dude i stopped talking about cara 3 posts ago, i'm not stopping you from disliking him xD i'm having a friendly conversation with you and you're the one getting mad, all i'm doing is asking you to take it easy and you're the one getting angry!

CHILL OUT!


----------



## OwenRocky (Jul 16, 2007)

I hope he doesn't end up like Ultimo Dragon. The fact that he doesn't speak English or speaks very little will hurt him in terms of promos, TV exposure and overall initial push.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

OwenRocky said:


> I hope he doesn't end up like Ultimo Dragon. The fact that he doesn't speak English or speaks very little will hurt him in terms of promos, TV exposure and overall initial push.


they worked hard to get him signed, i'm sre they'll figure something out


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

OwenRocky said:


> I hope he doesn't end up like Ultimo Dragon. The fact that he doesn't speak English or speaks very little will hurt him in terms of promos, TV exposure and overall initial push.


HE Wont The thing with Dragon was not the WWE's Fault, the Dood was coming off a major injury and was rusty, and suffered another injury near the end of his run


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

That's what i was getting at he may end up like Ultimo dragon i remember people overrating Dragon but i was a huge fan of his before he came into WWE and i knew he wouldn't last in the E.


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

Roler42 said:


> dude i stopped talking about cara 3 posts ago, i'm not stopping you from disliking him xD i'm having a friendly conversation with you and you're the one getting mad, all i'm doing is asking you to take it easy and you're the one getting angry!
> 
> CHILL OUT!


Having a serious conversation with you is virtually impossible all you've done is imply im getting upset with a scent of sarcasm on the side lets just not @ each other.

Leave it at that (Y)


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

The audience didn't really care for him until he started doing his shit. That was incredible, and he'll get over on his wrestling alone. I hope he makes it, I wouldn't mind seeing him put on some good ME matches for a change.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh my God,

I would LOVE to see Cole as this guys manager.

Dont ask me why, but it would be freaking genius.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

MR_ALICIA_KIM said:


> Seriously he didn't impress me i could care less he can do a hurricanrana here and there a plancha there or where i just see him being over booked. Over hyped and obviously people are already overrating him so what he's a high flyer. So is John morrison,Evan bourne,Justin gabriel shame they're going to have to take a back seat to this Taller version. Of super man mysterio because he has a mask on like i said i've seen better. He's nothing special just watch when he starts botching up a storm people are going to jump right off his band wagon. :no:


Before you jump the gun I suggest you actually watch his previous work. It becomes painfully obvious when watching his matches that he is infinitely more skilled than most other luchadores.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

How the hell did he jump into the ring?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

He botched his entrance because right after he jumped he had to avoid Sheamus' clothesline. Is hard to do an entrance like that while having your eyes focused on Sheamus to avoid a clothesline right after.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> How the hell did he jump into the ring?


He had a little trampoline.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

i've heard it's quite hard to jump around ten foot in the air. Botch? Fucking awesome 'botch' if you ask me


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

perro said:


> To Early to tell, I say yes
> 
> Think about it WM 29 Mexico city Rey Mysterio VS Sin Cara For the WHC
> 
> The Buy rates from Mexico would be bigger then from the US i guarantee it


:lmao perro, they're not going to hold a Wrestlemania event in Mexico just to have that match.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

What is the big deal? He is just some high flying luchadore. Not sure what everyone is so excited about. Great, he debuted, RAW still sucked.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like Rey Mysterio won't be the only super hero at Wrestlemania 28


----------



## Cailet (Mar 14, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> How the hell did he jump into the ring?


If you'd done something so outlandish as to read the thread before posting you'd have noticed the comment near the start that said he used a trampoline and the repeated theme of people not reading the thread and asking the same question and getting the same answer.

It's not hard people!


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

One night, and i'm a mark.


----------



## moo2k5 (Apr 2, 2006)

matticus said:


> I think it would be great if Sin Cara became a vigilante superhero kind of character.
> 
> When someone is getting beaten up in the ring after the match and there's no one else to turn to, he just shows up out of nowhere and kicks ass.
> 
> .


That'd work around his (apparent)lack of mic skills. They could go the Crow Sting route with him: Sin Cara turns up at random during a heel beatdown, does the 'point', whizzes into the ring, takes care of business, then leaves. It'd be like Sting coming down from the rafters to lay out the nWo. Sin Cara wouldn't have to utter a single word.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

he botched his entrance but he is going to be big


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

The number 3 face spot on Raw is wide open.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Sin Cara*

First of all, I just wanna get this out of the way...fuck me sideways! That debut was pretty fucking incredible, just cause of...well, what he did! I can tell I'm gonna be a big fan of this dude.

Now onto the question: did he almost botch his entrance? I saw on the promo packages he normally leaps clean over the ropes to get into the ring, but it looked like he sort of grazed the top rope and stumbled the jump just a little bit. Props to him if it was a slight error for holding the landing together perfectly.

but yeah...was it a slightly botch on his part? Even if it was I don't blame him. A guy his height should NOT be able to jump that high to begin with.

One more thing: SIN CARA FOR US CHAMPION AT EXTREME RULES!!!


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Sin Cara*

Yes it was slightly botched.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Sin Cara*

I also think he should have a match at extreme rules. Imagine him in a ladder or tlc match. Crazy.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Sin Cara*



StarzNBarz said:


> I also think he should have a match at extreme rules. Imagine him in a ladder or tlc match. Crazy.


I'm already picturing him in a steel cage match literally bouncing off the cage walls into moonsaults and shit. I didn't even think of the shit he could pull out with ladders involved...holy crap, that'd be better than sex. (Well, not really but you get my point).


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Sin Cara*

I'd like to see Sin Cara and Sheamus have a proper title feud that lasts a couple of months and ends with Sin Cara winning the belt off Sheamus not at Extreme Rules but a PPV a little ways down the road. Personally I feel their contrasting styles could make for some very good matches


----------



## Phoenix M (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Sin Cara*

Sin Cara comes from CMLL.The Most traditional promotion of the world.
I bet he didn't know than ladders can be used in wrestling matches.
I'm exaggerating a bit ... just a little.


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Sin Cara*

Sin Cara is amazing, and I can't wait to see the matches he could have in WWE. Sheamus, Ziggler, Rhodes, Bryan... It's gonna be good.

In regards to is entrance (although I hate having to mention it, because everyone's talking about it and it's literally NOTHING);

Either something is botched, or it isn't. A botch is where something goes wrong. What happened with Sin Cara is that his foot, or leg, grazed the top rope as he dove over it from THE FUCKING FLOOR and NOTHING WENT WRONG. It was not a "botched entrance". If he'd tripped and landed on his face, it would've been, but he didn't, it wasn't, it's a complete non-issue that doesn't even deserve to be mentioned, and so of course almost every post regarding Sin Cara's debut (including, to my own shame and revulsion, this one) mentions it.

What people should be getting excited over is the fact that one of the most incredible wrestling talents in the whole world is now with WWE. Get ready to see shit that still looks impossible when you watch it in slow-motion. Get ready to see hurracarranas pulled out of nowhere, and arm-drags flying from the top turnbuckle. Get ready for a wrestler who lands on his feet like nothing happened when the last second he was spinning upside-down. 

It's gonna be sweet


----------



## GNasTyx (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Sin Cara*

he used a trampoline but still it was beast botch or not


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Sin Cara*

I think it's too early to give Sin Cara a match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Sin Cara*

I'm not too concerned that his entrance wasn't picture perfect. At least he didn't fucking trip over the top rope and land on his face Shockmaster-style. Everything he did after that was spot on.

He's obviously going to take the belt from Sheamus at the next PPV. They should have just had him win the belt on Raw. Hell, if Carlito can beat Cena for a title in his debut, the biggest Mexican wrestling star of the last decade can certainly do the same.


----------



## bluebullxx (Mar 10, 2010)

*sin cara*

So what you all think?
i was well amazed at his high flying high speed. just from where he jumped over the top rope and into the ring, was amazing!!

thoughts?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Sin Cara*

I taught he was very good for a new guy and can't wait to see him wrestle.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: Sin Cara Debut Theme*

You probably have to wait until WWE release a titantron for him on their website. Or wherever they post the official titantrons. It was the theme song that played in his promos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYtxfjDL3u0

He used a slightly different version on his Raw debut I believe


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Sin Cara*

I don't think he's going to feud with Sheamus at all. I think he'll spend a few weeks just running in and saving faces on both shows to get him over as a silent, masked avenger/superhero type character. He'll get over huge.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

he is more entertaining to watch than Rey and ADL gimmicks, i hope he don't hurt himself.


----------



## Zanvic (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Sin Cara*



NasJayz said:


> I taught he was very good for a new guy and can't wait to see him wrestle.


Nice irish Sheamus accent there fella.

He didnt sligthtly botch the entrance, he stumbled over the top rope and landed like a sack of potatoes in the ring. Apart from that it was really good. I sort of hope he never speaks but i doubt it.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

We better fucking get a Sin Cara Vs. Bourne Vs. Rey match with ample time...damn it!


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Deshad C. said:


> We better fucking get a Sin Cara Vs. Bourne Vs. Rey match with ample time...damn it!


i still remember that rey vs evan match, shits good man


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Sin Cara*

he actually pulled off the landing well..you can see he was supposed to(i'd assume) clear the top rope and roll into the first move...his foot or whatever grazed the rope and made the entrance alot less smooth.

i commend the cameramen for catching the perfect angle to not make it look worse than it actually was...like all those sweet chin musics that didnt connect but somehow still looked like they did


----------



## Zanvic (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Sin Cara*



kid A said:


> he actually pulled off the landing well..you can see he was supposed to(i'd assume) clear the top rope and roll into the first move...his foot or whatever grazed the rope and made the entrance alot less smooth.
> 
> i commend the cameramen for catching the perfect angle to not make it look worse than it actually was...like all those sweet chin musics that didnt connect but somehow still looked like they did


Just rewatched it. He takes off most of his speed coming down to hit the trampoline right, then pretty much lands on the top rope with his belly and sort of flops into the ring. Didnt just grace it with his foot.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

Deshad C. said:


> We better fucking get a Sin Cara Vs. Bourne Vs. Rey match with ample time...damn it!


Bringing back the Cruiserweight title wont hurt the ratings.


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

Deshad C. said:


> We better fucking get a Sin Cara Vs. Bourne Vs. Rey match with ample time...damn it!


You might as well get the Cruiserweight Championship back..


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I YouTubed some of Mistico's work and he is amazing! I hope WWE doesn't botch him like they did with Ultimo Dragon.

- Vic


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes we will. It won't take long for the fans to get behind him with his moveset. He's basically a better version of Bourne except he's gonna get pushed, and his masks'll sell tons so that's all good for him.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Deshad C. said:


> We better fucking get a Sin Cara Vs. Bourne Vs. Rey match with ample time...damn it!


This match would be pretty awesome.


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

metty31 said:


> Who gives a shit if he botched his entrance....some people are never happy.


Agree. Plus, after that one botch, I can bet he won't botch his entrance jump again for a long time.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Definitely going to be huge, I marked when he debuted having seen some of his stuff before. The language barrier is going to be overcome through a manager I believe since he is extremely charismatic, I'd put him a notch even over Cena in that department which basically means that excluding the Rock there is noone with more mainstream potential then him. 

Depending on how WWE use Sin Caras character, he will either become a future face of the company/top 3 maineventer or get released soon (within 1-2 years). There's no way WWE are paying a newcomer more money then most of their maineventers only to have him hang around with IC/US titles.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

GHe already is huge in Mexico, thats why WWE want him, Mexicos economy maybe drying up but there is still room to be plundered for Vinces Master PLan that may or may not be in hold, too bad for Lindas campaign


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I loved Sin Cara's entrance. I just wished that it was perfect and not the least bit botched.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Trips signed him, he's been hyped to fuck for the past few weeks and looks set to win the US title. I think he'll be fine lol.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Red Gate said:


> I loved Sin Cara's entrance. I just wished that it was perfect and not the least bit botched.


You should check out his entrance on SD this week


----------



## zonaldino (Mar 21, 2010)

Goatlord said:


> Definitely going to be huge, I marked when he debuted having seen some of his stuff before. The language barrier is going to be overcome through a manager I believe since he is extremely charismatic, I'd put him a notch even over Cena in that department which basically means that excluding the Rock there is noone with more mainstream potential then him.
> 
> Depending on how WWE use Sin Caras character, he will either become a future face of the company/top 3 maineventer or get released soon (within 1-2 years). There's no way WWE are paying a newcomer more money then most of their maineventers only to have him hang around with IC/US titles.


Pretty much this.

I hope he gets pushed the right way, I can see him getting over without talking.


----------



## mayobk (Mar 28, 2011)

*sin cara omg*

this man is amazing :shocked:


----------



## DrHouse (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Yeah, I was and am really impressed with the guys talent and finesse. He's not just someone that can jump off from stuff, he's a guy that has real acrobatic skills.


----------



## mistrymachine (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Can't help but think of the scary monkey from Family Guy @1:25 in the video above...

Nonetheless, top quality wrestler - I hope they take him far


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

Anyone get an 80s Hulk Hogan vibe when he points his finger at sheamus before running down the ramp ?

And again afterwards once he hits the plancha.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

He has something special. Everything about him is epic atm. WWE did a great job signing him and even gave him a great name. I love Mistico but Sin Cara is very apt and is a brilliant name to have. Loving his entrance too. That must be kept.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

In my opinion, he is the best high flier in the history of professional wrestling. It may seem exaggerated, but I have seen a lot of this guy's work, and I believe he is the best high flier of all time.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: sin cara omg*

WWE is doing an amazing job with him so far. He looks unique, his entrance is great, and they are showing him off to WOW the kids. He will be able to replace Rey for sure.
Awesome over the top rope move onto Swagger. No idea what it was called.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*



llamadux said:


> WWE is doing an amazing job with him so far. He looks unique, his entrance is great, and they are showing him off to WOW the kids. He will be able to replace Rey for sure.
> Awesome over the top rope move onto Swagger. No idea what it was called.


I think it's a corkscrew plancha.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Eyes popped out of my head the way he entered the ring.


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

He is amazing!


----------



## wade barrett (May 26, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

i hope wwe take him far and the fan go crazy the hole time he was in the ring 

and yes like MinistryDeadman95 said he is the best highflyer in wrestling


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: sin cara omg*

I still think his theme song alone is more epic then him.

Lion King theme song FTW!!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

for a guy his size is it me or does he have sort of a presence to him


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: sin cara omg*

There's a reason why he was the biggest wrestling draw in the world at one time. He's awesome!


----------



## .Y2J (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: sin cara omg*

He's entrance alone is probably the most spectacular move ive seen in wrestling :lol:


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

It's a shame that he'll probably go down the Bryan Danielson route.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

I thought it was a slightly disappointing debut but the promo for him...I can't wait to see him in real match action, Sin Cara vs Rey Mysterio WM28 please


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Are they going to use the trampoline forever. Id rather see him scale the turnbuckle from the outside and backflip in than use a prop. Not that it doesn't look good because it does. I just find scaling things more impressive than bouncing over them.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

He's been used brilliantly so far - the hype videos are excellent and his two appearances so far have been awesome, Raw especially. A very promising start.


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: sin cara omg*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> In my opinion, he is the best high flier in the history of professional wrestling. It may seem exaggerated, but I have seen a lot of this guy's work, and I believe he is the best high flier of all time.


Nothing against Sin Cara but Jack Evans is a far more spectacular high flyer. To be fair the last Jack Evans match I saw was some AAA match from 08 with Teddy Hart and Juvy and Jack looked pretty good. Granted it's not hard to outshine world renowned fuck ups like Juvy and Teddy


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*



knapman22 said:


> It's a shame that he'll probably go down the Bryan Danielson route.


he is Mexican so he has more promise


----------



## orited (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Am I the only one that thinks it'd be an awesome sight seeing this guys entrance into an rko? Even so admittedly not seen much of him or new of him before signing with the e but I'm really excited about seeing him in a money in the bank match


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Never saw someone get over that quick.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: sin cara omg*

He was the man in Mexico for good reason.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Looks like Swagger fucked up the corkscrew plancha at the end.

Cara ran the ropes like he was just going to straight dive into the corkscrew without touching the ropes, but Swagger was still selling and wasn't there to catch him, so he had to stop himself and then springboard instead.


----------



## GJ25 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

He just seems to bring the magic back to wrestling i have been missing.

I'm still not sure what show i would rather see him on at the moment. I can't believe how loud the pop he got on smackdown was aswell, huge considering he has only been there a week


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: sin cara omg*

I love his theme music.

Best music WWE have done in a very long time. Attitude era-likeness to it.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Rey Mys-2.0


----------



## dinkibass (May 20, 2008)

*Re: sin cara omg*

There is no impact though. It doesn't look like anything would hurt. Mysterio has a bit more power and dynamic to his moveset. We'll see how he adapts to WWE


----------



## chinoho0y (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*



I know its Kojima said:


> Nothing against Sin Cara but Jack Evans is a far more spectacular high flyer. To be fair the last Jack Evans match I saw was some AAA match from 08 with Teddy Hart and Juvy and Jack looked pretty good. Granted it's not hard to outshine world renowned fuck ups like Juvy and Teddy


No chance in hell man, Maybe jack evans can do a lot of flippy shit like 3 spins before a kick and stuff like that, but he is SLOPPY AS HELL.
While Mistico does everything CLEAN besides Mistico does have some awesome matwork, and Jackl Evans IS a spot-mokey.


----------



## Hammerclaw (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Sin Cara is awesome. The WWE have done a really good job of building him up, then the teasers on both Raw and Smackdown this week where he came on and baffled Shemus and Swagger have left everybody wondering whether he's going to the Raw or Smackdown roster. 

I expect big things! A WWE Showdown between Sin Cara and Rey Mysterio on pay per view would be more awesome than the Miz could ever hope to be.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

I love is entrance and theme music, the promos were epic and his two apearences were great aswell. I like him a lot so far.

Hope he has a match soon, to see more.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: sin cara omg*

One thing that i really like about Sin Cara is that he could pull off his moves beautifully and makes them feel epic, for example when Christian does his diving crossbody it feels like an ordinary move but when Sin Cara executes the same move it looks like poetry in motion.


----------



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: sin cara omg*



DrHouse said:


> Yeah, I was and am really impressed with the guys talent and finesse. He's not just someone that can jump off from stuff, he's a guy that has real acrobatic skills.


...that and a trampoline.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

In a couple years:

sin cara omg spotfest one-trick pony mysterio II come on WSE we want real wrestlers

(World Superstar Entertainment)


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: sin cara omg*



knapman22 said:


> It's a shame that he'll probably go down the Bryan Danielson route.


I'd be pretty surprised if that happened. WWE has far more invested in Sin Cara's success than they do in Danielson's.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

-Yeah you dont announce his signing on WWE.com 
-Have a huge press conference announcing his signing with him shaking hands with Jim Ross
-Have him skip the develomental system to go straight to main roster
-Have a good 4 weeks of vignettes hyping his debut
-Debut him beating down 2 Former WWE Champions - Sheamus and Swagger

if he is'nt gonna be a big deal


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Sin Cara is Amazing!
Lucha Libre style does tend to be pretty spotty but that does not mean he lacks any psychology either. His hair vs mask match with ***** Casas being a prime example. I think luchadores get a bad rep in that respect, the fact that they wear masks means they have to do most of their storytelling through body language. 
Feuds with emerging ring generals like Punk and Bryan have the potential to be amazing. These guys will be able to create some amazing stuff with a phenomenally skilled guy like Cara.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

I hate his entrance because it seems so dangerous. If he botches it he might break his neck ><


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: sin cara omg*

He is definitely a Beast!!


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

fpalm

After two forgetable show ups, can´t wait to see his spot-monkey's ass going to Superstars and and you people bashing on him...like usual.


----------



## sunsuke (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

i hope he'll make it far...please WWE...haha


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

He is picking beef with 2 of my fav stars. I like you Sin Cara but its time for Swagger to get your ass.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: sin cara omg*

They should show him almost like WCW did with Goldberg. Keep him very stoic and epic. Don't make him talk or humanize himself, make him into a larger than life type figure that is surrounded with mystique and a sense of mystery. He could be a HUGE star if they did that. The day Sin Cara starts cutting promos and dancing around with santino marella his potential will be dead and thats most likely what will happen knowing the WWE.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: sin cara omg*

When people on here kept talking about mistico(sin cara) and how big he was, i basically shrugged it off each time...Not anymore....This guy looks SO AWESOME!!!! Can't WAIT to watch some of his matches!!! Excellent job WWE getting this guy! One problem ive heard though, is his problem with the english language. Hopefully he can grow over this barrier. Hope WWE takes this guy far!!!


----------



## vegeta10 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: sin cara omg*

ive been a fan for 1 night..cant wait for sin cara vs mysterio


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

So does Booker T find the biggest bully in school when he was younger?


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Sin Cara should get over like Mysterio did when he started in WWE; have tremendous matches with cool moves. Over time he can learn to wrestle more WWE style like Rey did. Rey got to have great matches with Kurt Angle and Eddie Guerrero and partner with Edge. There was a great roster on Smackdown back then. But I look forward to Sin Cara's matches with guys like Sheamus, Morrison, Kofi, Swagger, Ziggler, Cody... and Rey of course


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: sin cara omg*



breadfan said:


> ...that and a trampoline.


hahah indeed. 

I don't get the hype about this guy. People seem to love guys with a mask.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: sin cara omg*



pryme tyme said:


> They should show him almost like WCW did with Goldberg. Keep him very stoic and epic. Don't make him talk or humanize himself, make him into a larger than life type figure that is surrounded with mystique and a sense of mystery. He could be a HUGE star if they did that. The day Sin Cara starts cutting promos and dancing around with santino marella his potential will be dead and thats most likely what will happen knowing the WWE.


Yes, keep him as a positive supernatural figure. Later you can try to introduce his opposite, a mute demonic masked wrestler named Chimera into a lucha libre Good Vs Evil battle (with Rey, Epico, Hunico too) :shocked:


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*



Yamada_Taro said:


> Yes, keep him as a positive supernatural figure. Later you can try to introduce his opposite, a mute demonic masked wrestler named Chimera into a lucha libre Good Vs Evil battle (with Rey, Epico, Hunico too) :shocked:


And the finish could be Dos Caras Jr. was behind the whole thing. Using his wealth and power to influence things.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: sin cara omg*



p862011 said:


> -Yeah you dont announce his signing on WWE.com
> -Have a huge press conference announcing his signing with him shaking hands with Jim Ross
> -Have him skip the develomental system to go straight to main roster
> -Have a good 4 weeks of vignettes hyping his debut
> ...


This.

Danielson was a main eventer in the indies, and respected around the world for his work, but Mistico/Sin Cara was the biggest box office draw in 2006 or something and the years after that close to number one. He's extremely talented and has a big fanbase. Vince sees dollar signs, so Sin Cara WILL be pushed to the top.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*



starship.paint said:


> I hate his entrance because it seems so dangerous. If he botches it he might break his neck ><


Maybe Pro Wrestling is not the right form of entertainment for you


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: sin cara omg*



AbismoNegro777 said:


> And the finish could be Dos Caras Jr. was behind the whole thing. Using his wealth and power to influence things.


Why not 

Chimera (heel archetype) against Sine Cara (face archetype) could be really good especially if we can connect it with Rey and Del Rio. 

A feud between Sin Cara and Rey (face) versus Chimera, Brodus and Del Rio (heel) could be beautiful. We just have to think about a good storyline with betraying guys and a thrilling plot. We also have Epico and Hunico that we can use as saviors or henchmen. I just love when wrestlers switch sides and when we can't guess the end. :shocked:


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Fantastic  good to see someone with actual skill in the ring.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Just don't have him try to speak for a while, go the Goldberg route, let him enter, do his stuff then get out.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: sin cara omg*



Alicenchains said:


> Just don't have him try to speak for a while, go the Goldberg route, let him enter, do his stuff then get out.


I sure agree!,it worked with people like Goldberg&Kane and so I think it's very possible it could be done with Mistico/Sin Cara!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

I don't like that robe that he wears

Besides that he's coo


----------



## Cactus_Flagg (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: sin cara omg*



evoked21 said:


> So does Booker T find the biggest bully in school when he was younger?


He gave Batista a blackeye a few years back so I yeah, I guess he did!


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

I think he has had a great debut so far. He is extremely talented so i expect him to go far


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

My thoughts while watching this : Stop looking at the crowd, just kick his ass already!... GOD!!! When he stops jumping around he retreats and stares at the crowd some more.

He's really good though.


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

He is amazing , i would shit my pants if at WM 28


Sin Cara Vs Jeff Hardy ( return ) vs Mysterio Vs Morrison. TLC match


----------



## Emily90 (Apr 9, 2011)

Does anybody know if Sin Cara is going to be on the European Wrestlemania Revenge tour? I have tix for the Belfast NI show! Thanx x


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Emily90 said:


> Does anybody know if Sin Cara is going to be on the European Wrestlemania Revenge tour? I have tix for the Belfast NI show! Thanx x


Hmmm, not sure. I'd imagine so. If he is I'm gonna be pissed because I decided not to get tickets for RAW and Smackdown this year.


----------



## Emily90 (Apr 9, 2011)

I always get them out of fear i'll miss something great! So expensive but it's worth it!!! So hope he is coming!!!


----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

My contract with the wrestlingforum reads that I am allowed
to have a silly mark-out moment each month... so yeah- count
me in! Go, Sin Cara, go! (Plus sign La Sombra!)


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: sin cara omg*



Yeah1993 said:


> Eyes popped out of my head the way he entered the ring.


He did that on a trampoline but still it looks great, I've been championing him for a few years now and I'm really glad that now everyone gets the opportunity to see him.


----------



## stingafun (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: sin cara omg*

shame WWE has NOONE to put in the ring with him

Just think of the matches he could have with guys like styles and sabin man and now he gets to go with who Swagger and Sheamus 


BTW WHEN THE FUK are we going to see him in a MATCH instead of these 30 second half thought out runins


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

I think that Sin Cara looks great. His entrance was not perfect but he recovered well to pull off some wonderful moves. He looks like the type of guy who would cause carnage at Extreme Rules or TLC. Besides, I like a guy who can make Sheamus cower looking absolutely traumatized with what Sin Cara did to him. On the question on whether Sin Cara is on Raw or Smackdown......I think we will find out in the draft. I think it would be better if he was on Raw.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

sin cara is gonna be on raw he is working with cm punk in May Mexico house shows


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

^

Evan Bourne 
Chavo Guerrero
Daniel Bryan
Rey Mysterio
Primo

would all be great style match ups


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well that's just fucking GREAT. Because they totally haven't jobbed Punk out enough. fpalm


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Sin Cara is awesome and all.. but I dont know why i have to compare the two.. But.. Rey's WWE Debut(climbing the cage rapidly and cross body off the top) was way better than Sin Cara's on Raw.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I dont know if Sin Cara will be a HUGE star in the WWE, but he'll definitely be sticking around for a very long time. I understand that he is talented and his in-ring style can entertain the fans, but keep in mind there are some wrestlers like that on the current roster and they're not really high up on the totem pole. 

No disrespect to them, but it's just the way it is for that company. If by HUGE you mean he's gonna be walking around with the WWE or even World title I cant see that simply because of who WWE has had in those spots over the years, and people may say Rey won the title, but I still believe Mysterio got that out of luck.

No way am I knocking Sin Cara, I do think if handled right he can be a top star in the WWE, but to say he'll be HUGE remains to be seen...to early to call.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

He'll fill Mysterio's boots, and then some.


----------



## ValiantSaint (Jan 18, 2010)

Is it bad, that as a 32 year old man, I marked like a little boy for him? His entrance on RAW gave me goosebumps. I felt like a five year old watching him. I feel so dirty. Damn you Vince, for making me like him (This is from a bloke who can't stand "WWE" Rey)

EDIT: I've just watched the 1080p version of his newest promo TEN times on You Tube *Runs off to watch it again*


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Just to continue with pelting examples at the TNA fan, for my money

Cody Rhodes 
Dolph Ziggler
Trent Baretta
CM Punk

and, yes

Sheamus
Swagger

Are all matches to look forward to from Sin Cara.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: sin cara omg*

I wanna see how he does in a match, bit so far


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Blah, nothing special based on his two appearances...So far everything he has done we've all seen before..Hope they don't keep using that stupid trampoline though


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: sin cara omg*

I wish WWE would stop endangering his life with the trampoline entrance. A botch is very possible...


----------



## Emily90 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*

Does anybody know or read anything if Sin Cara will be on the Wrestlemania Revenge Tour of Europe? Haven't seen anything on advertising for him but assume he would be at the London Raw. I have tix for the Belfast NI show and would love to see him !


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: sin cara omg*



stingafun said:


> shame WWE has NOONE to put in the ring with him
> 
> Just think of the matches he could have with guys like styles and sabin man and now he gets to go with who Swagger and Sheamus
> 
> ...


A reason I like WWE over TNA is that it doesn't have an excess of "x division" types of wreslters.

Evan Bourne
Rey Mysterio
Sin Cara
John Morrison
Kofi Kingston
Yoshi Tatsu(?)

I know they are all faces but I know they could all work great matches together.


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well that's just fucking GREAT. Because they totally haven't jobbed Punk out enough. fpalm


Thats what i was thinking lol

Punk just grew his hair back too!


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wait 3weeks-2months, he will job just like kaval did


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Domingo123 said:


> Wait 3weeks-2months, he will job just like kaval did


No he won't. Kaval isn't Mistico/Sin Cara by a long shot. Sin Cara = money.



starship.paint said:


> I wish WWE would stop endangering his life with the trampoline entrance. A botch is very possible...


He's been doing that for ages in Mexico. I doubt the WWE will do anything that Cara can easily botch. He's just that damn good.



stingafun said:


> shame WWE has NOONE to put in the ring with him
> 
> Just think of the matches he could have with guys like styles and sabin man and now he gets to go with who Swagger and Sheamus
> 
> BTW WHEN THE FUK are we going to see him in a MATCH instead of these 30 second half thought out runins


What the hell? Sin Cara can have so many great matches in the WWE. Not to mention Swagger and Sheamus are great workers. Just because they don't work a lightweight style doesn't mean they can't wrestle. I thought the IWC was over this shit? Spot monkeys ftw eh? 

Also, *HE HAS BEEN ON WWE TV FOR A WEEK*. Christ. Time to take your medicine.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: sin cara omg*



HeatWave said:


> Blah, nothing special based on his two appearances...So far everything he has done we've all seen before..Hope they don't keep using that stupid trampoline though


I agree, that trampoline is stupid but he's awesome in-ring and will no doubt put on MOTN on a regular basis.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree. WWE are playing a blinder with Sin Cara atm so hopefully they don't mess up because this guy is very talented. Hopefully he can adapt to WWE quickly enough so he can put on some 5 star matches with good storytelling without having to ditch his luchadore skillset which has made him such a hot prospect.


----------



## BuNno (Apr 9, 2011)

From what we've seen he looks good! Looking forward to his first match now!


----------



## Quentin Zagar (May 5, 2005)

This guy is the most exciting superstar to have debuted in years, I have never marked out so much for one guy,I heard alot bout sin cara in the past, and it looks like hes going to be a phenomenal talent, He reminds me alot of when rey mysterio debuted with amazing moves he would pull off, but this guy could even be another step up. can't wait to see him in action, I just hope he doesn't keep using the trampoline while it looks cool and all, it shouldn't be used all the time, big chances for him to botch


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He's going to be a huge star, no doubt about it. I just wonder how they're going to build on feuds with a guy who doesn't talk?


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

The same way they did with Kane


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

FreakyZo said:


> The same way they did with Kane


and khale



but all those guys were heels ... soooo not sure if Sin Cara was starting out as a heel I would chose Cole to talk for him


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Foolish humans Sin Cara is just a Kaval/Evan Born in a mask.
Everything he can do other guys in the indies can as well.
All that acrobatic stuff gets old in a few weeks.
He needs to cut good promo's or gtfo like Kabal.

pfft even Ricardo Rodriguez can jump around like a monkey.
And he damaging Sheamus and Swagger looked "fake"


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

All aboard the Sin Cara bandwagon. Count me in as well.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

Jethro said:


> No he won't. Kaval isn't Mistico/Sin Cara by a long shot. Sin Cara = money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Top post, mate.


----------



## GetemBuC (Apr 4, 2011)

Guy Looked Awesome tonight vs Primo, except for tiny mishap right before his finisher


----------

